# Aldi Music/Video Player 34.99



## MandaC (26 Feb 2010)

This is coming to Aldi on Sunday - wonder if it will be any good.


----------



## soy (27 Feb 2010)

been on sale a few times before, comments over on boards....  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055614385


----------



## enoxy (28 Feb 2010)

*Aldi MP3 Docking station 29.99 euro*

I bought the MP3 docking station today that was advertised in Aldi for 29.99 euro. Absolutely great as a back up/system to bring on hols - has a radio, cd player and MP3 playback. Over the moon with it.


----------



## MandaC (28 Feb 2010)

Well, I went today to get both the music player and the docking thing......went at 2 o'clock and they were all sold out.  Went to another Aldi and they were gone from there too.


----------

